# Don Knotts.....R.I.P., Barney....



## Martial Tucker

One of my comedic heroes........Sad day.


----------



## Bob Hubbard




----------



## shesulsa

One of my favorite episodes was where Barney read a book on karate and was trying to show Andy how to do the moves ... but Andy kept attacking him wrong :wink2:.

Another comedian with a big heart.  Peace, Don.  :asian:


----------



## Shirt Ripper

shesulsa said:
			
		

> One of my favorite episodes was where Barney read a book on karate and was trying to show Andy how to do the moves ... but Andy kept attacking him wrong :wink2:.



That was a great episode!

RIP


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Let's not forget his Disney roles as well ("Apple Dumpling Gang", etc.)! Rest in peace, Barney. :asian:


----------



## Cryozombie

Growing up, as a kid, one of our (mine and my best friend) favorite movies was "Private Eyes".

We watched the video Tape of that movie SO many times (usually like 4x a week) the tape wore out and had to be replaced at least once... and we drove my parents mad.

Him and Tim Conway were a brilliant team...

Im gonna need to find a copy of that movie and watch it this weekend for Good Ol Don...


----------



## Bob Hubbard

That's one of my favorite Don Knotts films. They were a great team.


----------



## bluemtn

.

A fellow West Virginian, to boot...


----------



## Ping898

.
He was one of my favorite actors.  I used to watch him is Desney movies all the time growing up and remember him when he guest appeared on Matlock, that was awesome.  He will be missed!


----------



## terryl965

:asian:


----------



## Guro Harold

.


----------



## Martial Tucker

shesulsa said:
			
		

> One of my favorite episodes was where Barney read a book on karate and was trying to show Andy how to do the moves ... but Andy kept attacking him wrong :wink2:.



Mine too.......He said he "makes his whole body a weapon", then almost breaks his hand on the desk....In another episode, he is a judo student
preparing to confront a bully.:asian:

I have a hand-signed picture of him in his deputy uniform, loading his pistol and looking like he means business......"fast-gun Fife"!


----------



## Gemini

Help me out here. It was one of my favorite movies (comedy), but I haven't seen it in 30 years and can't for the life of me remember the name.

He's a dentist in the wild west. A woman gunfighter (beautiful redhead from the 60's, which of course I can't remember her name either) needs passage on a wagon train but is not allowed without a husband. Because she has no need or interest in an overbaring male, she pretends to be some helpless female and seeks out who else, Don Knotts, who quickly fawns all over her and can't believe his luck. She marries him to gain her passage. Of course he saves the day and wins the girl in the end.

To you Don :asian:


----------



## Rick Wade

.:asian:


----------



## Drac

"The Ghost and Mr.Chicken", "The Reluctant Astronaut" and "The Incredible Mr Limpet"..All classics, all pure Don Knotts..R.I.P Sir


----------



## Bigshadow

He will be missed! :asian:

BTW, I understand he was a drill instructor in the USMC at Paris Island, back in the day.  I could only imagine what that would have looked like. :rofl: (picturing Don Knotts in Full Metal Jacket!)


----------



## shesulsa

Bigshadow said:
			
		

> BTW, I understand he was a drill instructor in the USMC at Paris Island, back in the day.  I could only imagine what that would have looked like. :rofl: (picturing Don Knotts in Full Metal Jacket!)


Oh man. 

I suppose if it were before he were a comedian it would probably be STILL be funny - skinny and bug-eyed and all ... it's as though he were BORN to do what he finally did.  What a way to live life ... doing what you were born to do.


----------



## jfarnsworth

.


----------



## Cryozombie

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Oh man.
> 
> I suppose if it were before he were a comedian it would probably be STILL be funny - skinny and bug-eyed and all ... it's as though he were BORN to do what he finally did.  What a way to live life ... doing what you were born to do.



Yes, he had a serious role on a soap opera for a while back in the day... it was his only really serious role and he always said he hated doing it.


----------



## MA-Caver

Gemini said:
			
		

> Help me out here. It was one of my favorite movies (comedy), but I haven't seen it in 30 years and can't for the life of me remember the name.
> 
> He's a dentist in the wild west. A woman gunfighter (beautiful redhead from the 60's, which of course I can't remember her name either) needs passage on a wagon train but is not allowed without a husband. Because she has no need or interest in an overbaring male, she pretends to be some helpless female and seeks out who else, Don Knotts, who quickly fawns all over her and can't believe his luck. She marries him to gain her passage. Of course he saves the day and wins the girl in the end.
> 
> To you Don :asian:


The Shakiest Gun In The West can be found here http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0063591/ 

My personal favorites was Luther (atta boy Luther!) from Ghost and Mr. Chicken. He does that Karate thing there too... "...whole body is a weapon... sniffs." 
Great comedian and a great man. 
:asian:


----------



## evenflow1121

Man I remember him in 3's company

RIP

.


----------



## arnisador

.


----------



## kelly keltner

.


----------



## Xequat

.


----------



## Rich Parsons

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise

.:asian: 

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Ronin Moose

*.*


----------



## Marvin

R.i.p.


----------



## kenpo0324

.


----------



## Southwell

How old was he ?


----------



## MJS

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Growing up, as a kid, one of our (mine and my best friend) favorite movies was "Private Eyes".


 
Yes, that was a great movie.  

RIP Don.:asian:


----------



## bdparsons

. Thanks for the great memories.

Respects,
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## KenpoTess

*Full name:* Jesse Donald Knotts
*Noted For:* actor; "The Andy Griffith Show" (Deputy Barney Fife, 1960-65), _The Incredible Mr. Limpet_ (1964), _The Shakiest Gun in the West_ (1968), "Three's Company" (Ralph Furley, 1979-84).


Rest in peace :asian:


----------



## chogyunim

he also did a time when he played the landlord on the sit-com 3's company. Mr. Firley

he was a great actor who will truly be missed


----------



## Martial Tucker

http://ttatwavs.atspace.com/Barney/karate.wav


What I would give for a photo "still shot" of him in his judo gi.....


----------



## Cujo

Pax Christi Don :asian:


----------



## Bammx2

I remember my mom telling me when I was a kid,we passed through the home town of andy griffith in north carolina; which is where mayberry was based and not far from pilot mountain(mount pilot in the show).
Apperantly, I threw a pouting fit when I couldn't find the sherrifs office to meet deputy barney

God Bless Mr.Knotts.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

.


----------



## hong kong fooey

he will be missed.


----------



## ppko

.


----------



## BlueDragon1981

.


----------



## Gin-Gin

I also remember him from the Disney movies & as Mr. Furley on "Three's Company," but to me he'll always be Barney Fife.  The Karate episode that Shesulsa posted was a great one, but I also love the one where these women convicts escaped from prison & held Barney hostage. 

Thanks for the laughs, Don.

. :asian:


----------



## Martial Tucker

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> I also love the one where these women convicts escaped from prison & held Barney hostage.
> 
> Thanks for the laughs, Don.
> 
> . :asian:



That one is definitely my favorite.....Barney and Floyd, held hostage....


----------



## donald

Whoooteee,whoo,whotee,whoo!!! I know someone will get this. I hope he is at peace.


----------



## Martial Tucker

donald said:
			
		

> Whoooteee,whoo,whotee,whoo!!! I know someone will get this. I hope he is at peace.



Actually, that was Gomer's signal to Barney when the ex-convict was
paying a visit to Andy, if I recall....


----------



## donald

No, I believe it was the agreed upon signal beteween Barney, and Gomer. I just chuckle when I remember them in the woods trembling, and whootee whoo-ing...


----------

